# Ο ημιώροφος του Βακερνάγκελ



## sarant (Apr 14, 2008)

Σε μια λίστα με ρώτησαν να πρέπει να γράφουμε ημιόροφος ή ημιώροφος. Κατά σύμπτωση, το θέμα με είχε απασχολήσει πρόσφατα.

Ο ημιόροφος είναι πονεμένη ιστορία. Ενώ είναι νεότερη λέξη, υπακούει (λένε τα κιτάπια) σε έναν κανόνα της αρχαίας ελληνικής, τον λεγόμενο Νόμο του Βακερνάγκελ (ούτε αυτός ήταν αρχαίος) της "έκτασης εν συνθέσει".

Στα αρχαία, όταν μια λέξη άρχιζε από φωνήεν, στις σύνθετες λέξεις
της το αρχικό της φωνήεν πάθαινε έκταση, δηλ. το βραχύ α ή το ε γινόταν 
μακρό η και το ο γινόταν ω. Ακούω, αλλά ανήκουστος, υπήκοος, ευήκοος. Οδύνη αλλά επώδυνος. Έλεος αλλά ανηλεής. Ορυχείο αλλά χρυσωρυχείο. Ομαλός αλλά ανώμαλος.

Έτσι, αν και όροφος, οι αρχαίοι έγραφαν διώροφος, τριώροφος (παραδίδονται στα αρχαία αυτές οι λέξεις). Το θέμα είναι (και εδώ αρχίζει το πρόβλημα) ότι η ορθογραφία η αρχαία παρασέρνει και τους νεότερους λόγιους σχηματισμούς, σαν τον ημιώροφο, έτσι κανονικά πρέπει να γράφεται με ωμέγα. Και του Τριανταφυλλίδη το λεξικό συμφωνεί ότι γράφεται ημιΩροφος.

Βέβαια οι λαϊκές λέξεις κρατάνε το δικό τους τρόπο σύνθεσης γιαυτό και 
έχουμε βαριακούω αλλά βαρήκοος. Εδώ όμως η αναντιστοιχία δεν ενοχλεί γιατί έχει αλλάξει ο φθόγγος, ενώ στο όροφος - διΩροφος βγάζει μάτι. Δεν μπορούμε να πούμε όμως ότι το "ημιόροφος" είναι λαϊκός σχηματισμός, αλλά και να ήταν, όπως ενδεχομένως είναι π.χ. το "εικοσπενταόροφος", πώς θα
είχες διώροφος με ωμέγα, αφού είναι αρχαίο, και δωδεκαόροφος με όμικρον; 

Η λύση θα ήταν να τα έκανες όλα με όμικρον, δηλαδή: ημιόροφος, διόροφος, τριόροφος. Αλλά αν επεκτείνουμε αυτή τη λογική αλλού, 
θάπρεπε επίσης να γράψουμε εποφελής, ανόδυνος, ανόμαλος.

Ωστόσο, η περίπτωση των συνθέτων της λ. όροφος θα δικαιολογούσε μια εξαίρεση από τον Βακερνάγκελ, επειδή η λέξη διατηρείται ολοσούμπιτη και ακέραια εν συνθέσει, και με τον τονισμό της, σε αντίθεση με τις άλλες.

Ψάχνοντας στο γουγλ, βλέπουμε ότι το "ημιόροφος" είναι συχνότερο από το "ημιώροφος", ενώ το "διώροφο" είναι συχνότερο από το "διόροφο". Η αντίφαση *ίσως* εξηγείται από το ότι το "διώροφο" το πουλάς ή το νοικιάζεις, άρα του βάζεις ωμέγα για να πιάσεις καλύτερη τιμή
(επισημότερο, ντε!) ενώ ο καημένος ο ημιόροφος απλώς υπάρχει, οπότε του βάζουν όμικρον επειδή τους φαίνεται πιο λογικό.

ν.


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2008)

Απλά τα πράγματα:
ημιώροφος > λογιότατο. Δεν μας νοιάζει πότε φτιάχτηκε. Όποιος το φοβάται, να πει _μεσόροφος_.
Επίσης: _πενταόροφη_ και _πεντώροφη_. Για τα _διώροφος_ και _τριώροφος_, πάλι όποιος τα φοβάται, να πει _δίπατη_ και _τρίπατη πολυκατοικία_.
Γιατί εδώ δεν σηκώνει πολλή αποδόμηση. Τον _ανηλεή_ μπορούμε να το κάνουμε _ανελέητο_, τον _ανήκουστο πρωτάκουστο_, αλλά άντε να κάνεις τον _υπήκοο υπάκουο_...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2008)

nickel said:


> Για τα _διώροφος_ και _τριώροφος_, πάλι όποιος τα φοβάται, να πει _δίπατη_ και _τρίπατη πολυκατοικία_. Γιατί εδώ δεν σηκώνει πολλή αποδόμηση.


Σωστά - άσε που αν αποδομήσεις ένα τριώροφο, θα σου πέσουν δυο ολάκεροι όροφοι στο κεφάλι και άντε να βγάλεις άκρη! (Χμ, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, κι αν δεν παινέψεις τον ημιώροφο, θα πέσει να σε πλακώσει...)


----------



## Elsa (Apr 14, 2008)

Γιαυτό και μεις το λέμε _μεσοπάτωμα_ και ησυχάζουμε!


----------



## Aeliane (Apr 20, 2008)

nickel said:


> Απλά τα πράγματα:
> ημιώροφος > λογιότατο. Δεν μας νοιάζει πότε φτιάχτηκε. Όποιος το φοβάται, να πει _μεσόροφος_.
> Επίσης: _πενταόροφη_ και _πεντώροφη_. Για τα _διώροφος_ και _τριώροφος_, πάλι όποιος τα φοβάται, να πει _δίπατη_ και _τρίπατη πολυκατοικία_.
> Γιατί εδώ δεν σηκώνει πολλή αποδόμηση. Τον _ανηλεή_ μπορούμε να το κάνουμε _ανελέητο_, τον _ανήκουστο πρωτάκουστο_, αλλά άντε να κάνεις τον _υπήκοο υπάκουο_...


Και πώς θα πούμε την πολυώροφη;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2008)

Aeliane said:


> Και πώς θα πούμε την πολυώροφη;


"Πολύπατος/η/ο" (κατ' αναλογία προς το "δίπατος/η/ο") - που κάνει γλυκιά παρετυμολογία και με το "πολύπαθος/η/ο".


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Ο φίλτατος συνονόματος, στη σελίδα που άνοιξε για το ζήτημα τούτο, καταλήγει στην εξής παρότρυνση (για να μη νομίζετε ότι μόνο εγώ είμαι παρανοϊκός ρηξικέλευθος):

Τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, όπου δηλαδή το β΄ συνθετικό να διατηρείται ολοσούμπιτο και ακέραιο εν συνθέσει, και με το γένος και με τον τονισμό του, είναι μόνο οι σύνθετες της λ. όροφος.

Εισηγούμαι δηλαδή, κατ’ εξαίρεση από τον κ. Βακερνάγκελ, να γράφουμε διόροφος, τριόροφος, πολυόροφος, ημιόροφος κτλ.

Άρα (για να φτιάξω το δικό μου τέρας), ο έχων την έξωθεν καλή μαρτυρία πρώτος τον λίθον βαλέτω. Ή (πριν αρχίσετε να μου πετάτε πέτρες) αυτοί που έχουν την εκτίμηση της κοινής γνώμης και που ξέρουμε ότι το κάνουν από θέση και όχι από λάθος, θα πρέπει να εγκαινιάσουν την πρακτική να το γράφουν έτσι σε κάθε ευκαιρία — μέχρι να το επιβάλουν. Εναλλακτικά, περιμένουμε να ισχύσει η αρχή «Το χρονίως κοινολεκτούμενον απολανθάνεται». Προς το παρόν, υπάρχουν περισσότερα «πολυώροφη» από «πολυόροφη».

Προσωπικά, όταν θα αποφασίσω να αναλάβω σταυροφορία, θα έχει να κάνει με την εκλογίκευση του μονοτονικού. Αλλά αλλού αυτά.


----------



## sarant (Apr 21, 2008)

Πώς μπαίνουν τα οφτόπικ; 
Ο συνονόματος, που λες, όταν μπαίνει εδώ πατάει το ανρέντ ποστ αλλά κάτι συμβαίνει και του βγάζει ελάχιστα ανρέντ ποστ κάθε φορά, π.χ. αυτό δεν μου το έβγαλε ποτέ ανρέντ ποστ και το είδα τυχαία.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2008)

sarant said:


> Πώς μπαίνουν τα οφτόπικ;
> Ο συνονόματος, που λες, όταν μπαίνει εδώ πατάει το ανρέντ ποστ αλλά κάτι συμβαίνει και του βγάζει ελάχιστα ανρέντ ποστ κάθε φορά, π.χ. αυτό δεν μου το έβγαλε ποτέ ανρέντ ποστ και το είδα τυχαία.



Τα οφτόπικ τα χαρακτηρίζουμε με ένα λαδί ή ένα γκριζάκι.

Το άλλο μυστήριο θα πρέπει να σου το λύσει κάποιος έμπειρος χρήστης που θα έχει βγάλει σοφά συμπεράσματα. Εγώ, δυστυχώς, διαβάζω τα πάντα και ενημερώνομαι συνεχώς, οπότε δεν κοιτάζω ποτέ τα New Posts.


----------



## pkalog (Feb 26, 2013)

*Καλά όλ'αυτά, αλλά γιατί διώροφος (ή διόροφος) και όχι δυόροφος;*

Υπάρχει ανάλογο παράδειγμα που το δύ(ο) σαν πρώτο συνθετικό "μεταλλάσσεται σε δι(ο);


----------



## Zazula (Feb 26, 2013)

*δι*- 1 [δi] & *δί*- [δí], όταν κατά τη σύνθεση ο τόνος ανεβαίνει στο α' συνθετικό : α' συνθετικό σε σύνθετα συνήθ. επίθετα· δηλώνει ότι το προσδιοριζόμενο: 1. έχει δύο από τα στοιχεία που εκφράζει ή συνεπάγεται το β' συνθετικό· (πρβ. δυ-): _δίκροκος_, _δικοτυλήδονος_, _διμερής_, _διμέτωπος_, _δίμορφος_, _δίπατος_, _δίστηλος_, _δίστιχος_. 2. διαρκεί όσο δύο χρονικές μονάδες που αναφέρονται στο β' συνθετικό: _διήμερος_, _διετής_.
[αρχ. δι- (< επίρρ. δίς) ως α' συνθ.: αρχ. δί-πους `δίποδος΄, ελνστ. δί-γαμος]


----------



## daeman (Feb 26, 2013)

...
Καλωσόρισες, pkalog.

Ξεκίνα από την αρχή, από τη διαρχία και τη δυαρχία κι όταν διαβάσεις εκείνο, έχουμε κι άλλα δύστυχα, δισεκατομμύρια, δισδιάστατα (και μάλιστα κλαδεμένα σε σπαλιέρα) κι άμα θες, τα λέμε και σε δίστιχα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2014)

Οι ίδιοι το γράφουν «Διώροφον»: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.218306718361666.1073741839.179938878865117
...αλλά ο μακετίστας των 2002 GR το έγραψε «Διόροφον»: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203399080166998&set=gm.1480202622203412


----------



## Earion (Mar 19, 2014)

Χριστέ και Παναγία!!! :scared: Υπάρχουν ακόμα οι 2002 GR; Ζουν ανάμεσά μας;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2014)

Εδώ υπάρχουν ακόμη οι Charms, δεν θα υπάρχουν οι 2002 GR; :)
http://moschato-guide.gr/νέα/μοσχάτ...ι-πάρτυ-μεταμφιεσμένων-την-κυριακή-στον-ταύρο
ΥΓ Στο άρθρο, το «πάρτυ μεταμφιεσμένων με θέμα 60ς» εννοεί «'60s».


----------



## SBE (Mar 19, 2014)

"Με θέμα έκτος" όμως αφήνει τη φαντασία αχαλίνωτη να δημιουργήσει.


----------

